# Is it a good idea to purchase my own VIP722/722K?



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

HI all,

I would like hear from those who purchased own their VIP722/722K DVRs.

It is worth it (for about $200)?

My current leased VIP722 is showing signs of pending hard drive failure (e.g. video/audio stuttering in recorded shows when recording multiple shows at once, unable to rewind OTA shows when all three tuners are recording ). I spoke to Dish support about replacing my existing VIP722 with an identical model or even upgrade to 722K or 922 but I was told the available replacements they I can get are 622s and some other lower end models. They said 722/722k/922 are not available for me. They did recommend me to upgrade to Hopper though.

If I choose not to upgrade to Hopper and plan to use VIP722 for many years to come, and if hard drive failure is something I may have to deal with every couple years, is it worth to purchase my own VIP722 or VIP722K?

Given the information I have read, I would be able to replace the internal hard drive myself without dealing with Dish's customer support or waiting for replacement units to ship to me.

Any opinions on this subject is welcome.
Thank you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know. If they are telling you that they can't replace a leased 722 with a refurbished 722... then what happens if something else besides a hard drive fails? You'd be stuck with a boat anchor. Also, you're subject to whatever point in the future when they decide to stop supporting even having a 722 on an account. That might be 2 years or 4 years or who knows. They have slowly dropped support for older models as they move forward.

You might be able to get a free Hopper upgrade... and then you'd be on their most modern equipment. Even if you had to pay something, you shouldn't have to pay anywhere near $200... they might even throw programming discounts at you for upgrading to the Hopper and extending your contract.

It's hard to encourage purchase of a 722 at that price for the reasons you're considering it.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

If your leasing DISH owns the receiver and as long as you are a customer you will have a working receiver or a replacement on it's way.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just call and complain: your DVR doesn't work properly, you can't play recordings ... follow all steps what they will conduct you to execute and complain after that it's still not working - they will replace it


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

His problem appears to be that he tried to get a replacement but they told him (and we have heard this before) they couldn't give him a 722 to replace a failing 722... so he might end up with a 622, which would be a downgrade from what he currently has... so he was wondering about other options since he apparently can't get a direct replacement.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

he could accept an offer for 722k + MT-2


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

saiyan said:


> HI all,
> 
> I would like hear from those who purchased own their VIP722/722K DVRs.
> 
> ...


saiyan,
I am more than happy to help you with all available options to get the receiver you want! If you were to get the VIP722, the cost would be around $249. 
If you're interested to see what the Hopper/Hopper w/Sling would be would you please Pm me with the phone number on the account to better help you.
Thanks


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

It seems strange that the 2nd receiver listed on the Dish DVRs page is the 722k, and yet they're saying they can't replace one.


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> His problem appears to be that he tried to get a replacement but they told him (and we have heard this before) they couldn't give him a 722 to replace a failing 722... so he might end up with a 622, which would be a downgrade from what he currently has... so he was wondering about other options since he apparently can't get a direct replacement.


Yes.. That was the issue.
I chatted with a Dish support rep on the web site about replacing my current VIP722 or possibly upgrade to 722K or 922, I was provided a list of possible replacement DVRs and 622 was the highest model listed. I was told 722, 722k and 922 were not available as replacements.


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> saiyan,
> I am more than happy to help you with all available options to get the receiver you want! If you were to get the VIP722, the cost would be around $249.
> If you're interested to see what the Hopper/Hopper w/Sling would be would you please Pm me with the phone number on the account to better help you.
> Thanks


Hi MIke,
I have another thread in the Hopper forum asking about the Hopper system.
Once I have gathered enough information and if everyone in my household would like to upgrade to Hopper, I will let you know.
Thank you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

now check your options with local DIRT representative, they could be much better


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

For those wondering about the replacement DVRs I inquired about, here is an excerpt from my chat with a customer support:

(Dish customer support): Upon checking, 622, 612, 222, 211, 522 and 512 are the only ones that we can replace with your VIP722.
(Me): So my current VIP722 DVR cannot even be replaced with another VIP722 ?
(Dish customer support): We don't offer any upgrades with 722 and 922 as of now, but since you're a valued customer, if you want I can give you a Hopper upgrade with no upgrade fee.

Dish customer support did offer me an upgrade to Hopper and that was the reason I posted some questions in the Hopper forum for more information.
Also the free upgrade mentioned is available only if I have the "protection plan".
When I mention I do not have the protection plan, I was quoted a one-time $95 upgrade fee.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I think the protection plan is around 7 or 8 bucks a month and you must keep it for three months if you use it. That is a lot less than the $95 so that is what everyone does prior to the upgrade.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

seems to me there happened misinterpretation of your needs: 'Replacement' somehow been transformed to 'Upgrade'
I would insist to *replace* non-working 722


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Mikr H is quoting a $249 fee to replace your 722, I think P Smith is right DISH is talking an upgrade fee not a repair replacement fee.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe Mike.H here can offer better help. There has been conflicting info at times through the CSRs over the phone. Though I do remember a few years ago when I attempted to upgrade a 622 to a 722 and was sent a 622! And I was given a new 2-year contract and everything, until I called and complained and asked what the point in that was from my perspective? They ultimately backed down on the 2-year extension... but I was stuck with that 622.

It isn't my only receiver, but it was my oldest and I was wanting to upgrade it... only to find out they couldn't guarantee it. I had always thought that if a receiver failed they would exchange you at least for the same or better... but it sounds like the thread starter here was not being told that.

So it could have been a mistake... or it could be a weird new Dish policy.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I have found that I sometimes get different answers to the same question depending on who I talk to at Dish.

But I agree, he'd be "replacing" a 722 with another 722, not "upgrading". Maybe they aren't understanding that.


----------



## naustin (Jan 17, 2014)

Maybe the problem in the replacement versus upgrade on a failing 722 is that the original poster doesn't have the Protection Plan. I wasn't aware DISH would replace failing equipt outside the contract period if you didn't have the Protection Plan. If they will, whats the value is spending money for the Protection Plan each month?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

so don't spend the money if you are value them ... the boxes works fine for many years after 2 years period


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

naustin said:


> Maybe the problem in the replacement versus upgrade on a failing 722 is that the original poster doesn't have the Protection Plan. I wasn't aware DISH would replace failing equipt outside the contract period if you didn't have the Protection Plan. If they will, whats the value is spending money for the Protection Plan each month?


That makes no sense.

If Dish didn't replace failed equipment outside of the contract period, then nobody would ever stay past the contract when equipment fails. It behooves Dish to replace failed leased equipment if they want you to stay a subscriber. In fact, Dish needs you to stay a subscriber past your contract to really make a profit off of you.

The protection plan offers some additional coverage for usually more expensive service work... but it is in their own best interest to replace failed leased equipment with working equipment in order to keep you paying a monthly bill.


----------



## naustin (Jan 17, 2014)

I realise DISH needs long term subscribers to make money (I've subscribed for many yrs) and that generally replacing a receiver starts a new contract cycle. Here's the DISH site wording on the Protection Plan. The whole subject is a little confusing...

24-hours-a-day, 7-days-a-week - need fast assistance? We're here to answer your questions.

*Replacement Equipment*

Most problems are solved with a simple phone call. If the problem is isolated to the receiver, and it cannot be fixed on the call, we'll send a replacement receiver directly to you. Just return the old receiver. The Protection Plan covers full replacement and shipping costs. It's as simple as that!

*Video Cabling & Power Surge Repairs*

If a power surge damages your DISH receiver or inside video cabling, we will replace or repair it for free.

*In-Home Service*

If we're unable to solve your problem with a technical support call, we'll send someone out to help you. Our nationwide service network ensures you're covered no matter where you live. An authorized technician will come to you for only $15. Just give us a call, and we'll schedule an appointment at a time that's convenient for you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The protection plan reduces or eliminates some costs... it doesn't prevent Dish from replacing failed receivers if you don't pay for it. IF Dish didn't replaced failed receivers without you subscribing to the protection plan then they would either lose a LOT of customers regularly OR would just add the cost of the protection plan to the normal subscription rates.


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay.. So I contacted Dish Network again.
This time I called and spoke to a customer support and I was able to get a VIP722 replacment.
So it look like different customer support rep may give you different information.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's good. I had to think surely you were getting some misinformation because it seemed odd that they couldn't replace a failed 722 with another 722. There have to be a lot of 622/722 receivers out there that surely their only option isn't to push Hoppers onto them.

I think the Hopper is good, but it is more expensive than a 622/722 and if you don't need the extra features, it is a shame to not be able to keep going as you are.

Though I guess there will come a time that they will not want to keep refurbishing the 622/722 series I suppose.


----------



## saiyan (Jul 12, 2006)

I was thinking about upgrading to Hoppers but after consulting with other family members, the elder family members don't want to re-learn new equipment or DVR interface. They are pretty comfortable using the VIP622/722 DVR. Also I have been thinking about cord-cutting myself because 70% of TV I watch are prime time TV shows on the big four network. Most Cable TV shows I watch are available on Netflix or Amazon instant video.

So perhaps one day I will downgrade my Dish subscription to a lower package (Dish America) and keep just one Dish DVR so other family members can continue to watch their International TV shows. Then I will probably get a OTA DVR such as the new 4-tuner Tablo DVR for prime time TV shows and watch everything else on Netflix/Amazon.. 

Well. That is one possible plan for me. I will see what happens to my monthly bill after the rumored rate increase this year..


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Not to mention that the Hopper with a Joey costs more per month than a 722/722K.


----------

